# Blind Spot Warning question - 2015 Rogue SL



## ahson (May 10, 2018)

Hello - I picked up a used 2015 Rogue couple weeks ago and I have a question about the Blind Spot Warning system.

My Rogue's BSW orange warning light will illuminate and flashes but it doesn't chime regardless. During my tests, the BSW orange warning light did illuminate, flash when I activated the turn signal but it just didn't chime. I checked the BSW option on the dashboard and it was on with the speaker icon beside its function name. 

I brought the car back to the dealership today but they said unless the upcoming vehicle is real close to my car while I activated the turn signal and that's the only time the warning system will chime. Beside that, the BSW orange light will only flash. They said everything is normal and sent me away. I am not so sure about that as I've seen videos on youtube where people got the chime sounded when they were testing the BSW on the road. I also read the manual and it clearly says that it will chime when I activate the turn signal if the BSW warning light is illuminated.

Please advise and thanks.


----------

